# GMG Jim Bowie Pellet Grill



## jstern (Dec 27, 2015)

I recently got a GMG Jim Bowie and I am having a problem with the temp control. I will set the digital read out to 225 and the gauge on the grill will read 60-75 degrees hotter. Is this normal? This is causing my food to cook much faster than expected or I want it to. Any suggestions?


----------



## gotarace (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi JStern

Welcome to the forum. There is a large group of great smokers here and love to share their knowledge. Looking forward to seeing you around the site!! Head over to the pellet grill section on our site and post your question there...I'm sure you will get your answer there.

Len


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Jan 25, 2016)

JStern,  couple things on your JB smoker you have the two piece drip tray?  And you should have the single square heat shield at the bottom over top the fire box?  Know the  thermometer on the top of the lid is going to read somewhat different as heat rises.   One question make sure you have your two piece drip tray closed because if is open you are definitely going to have a higher heat rate at the top where your thermometer at.  Last do you have the lasted update 5.9 firmware?    Know if you have did all of that and still having trouble call up GMG and explain what's going on and they will send you a new control board.  Hope this helps out


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 26, 2016)

I agree that the thermo in the lid will read hire than the read out as its higher in the smoker and heat rises.

Also try this to find where the most heat is in your smoker.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 26, 2016






I think in the USA you call Pisbury dough mix. As indicated in the picture the more cooked (deeper color) will show you where the high heat is.


----------



## essexsmoker (Jan 26, 2016)

You can use plain slices of bread too in the same way. Probably cheaper!


----------

